# Jam It Up January - Discussion Thread



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Well.. Deadly December started out as expected, but ended on an entirely different feeling. We're probably playing with more momentum right now than I can remember in the past 5/6 years, and on top of that, Bargnani is a lock to be traded (according to various reports). 

Terrence Ross is starting to fly high and I look forward to seeing him grow over the next month. JV will hopefully be back by the end of this too. 

11-20 is where we stand right now. 15 games in January, 10 at home and only 5 on the road. I think if we want to make the Playoffs, we must get to 20 wins by the end of January which would mean taking 9 of these games, which is entirely do-able. 


Wed, Jan 2 Portland Trail Blazers vs Portland 
Fri, Jan 4 Sacramento Kings vs Sacramento 
Sun, Jan 6 Oklahoma City Thunder vs Oklahoma City 
Wed, Jan 9 Philadelphia 76ers vs Philadelphia 
Fri, Jan 11 Charlotte Bobcats vs Charlotte 
Sun, Jan 13 Milwaukee Bucks vs Milwaukee 
Tue, Jan 15 Brooklyn Nets @ Brooklyn 
Wed, Jan 16 Chicago Bulls vs Chicago 
Fri, Jan 18 Philadelphia 76ers @ Philadelphia 
Sun, Jan 20 Los Angeles Lakers vs LA Lakers 
Wed, Jan 23 Miami Heat @ Miami 
Thu, Jan 24 Orlando Magic @ Orlando 
Sat, Jan 26 Cleveland Cavaliers vs Cleveland 
Mon, Jan 28 Golden State Warriors vs Golden State 
Wed, Jan 30 Atlanta Hawks @ Atlanta​
It's a huge month for us, let's hope we take it by the scruff of the neck and get the wins we can.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

OKC and Miami I don't expect, but the rest we definitely have a chance to win.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I don't see us winning more than 6 games out of the bunch. Heres hoping Bargnani be traded before the month is over.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

^ I've missed your pessimistic ways.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh man that was a fun game to watch.

Cald/Lowry combined for 0 points and 22 assists!! Caldy took 1 shot and Lowry took 2 lol
DD/T Ross combined for 50!!! and both shot lights out
Quincy Acy is a monster GIVE HIM THE MAX!!
Fields finally has a decent game

Best part of the game for me, 3 starters combined for ZERO points and we still won by 20+ points (has that ever happend before?)


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

How easy was that win?? Amazon when everything comes together and the plan is executed perfectly. We're used to seeing other teams manhandle the raptors with ease ... Really good to see us reciprocate for a change ;-)
I also love how we found a different way to win with Caldy and Lowry scoring zero ... but still making and driving the plays that got us an easy win. Very rare and unique occurance but ohhh so powerful!! Other teams should be afraid seeing the Raps accomplish something like this!!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I did not watch the game, but I've being paying close attention to the downward trend in Damian Lillard's game lately. Here we go again. 7 assists but with 7 turnovers. 18 points, but with 1-for-5 shooting from 3. Do you guys know who was guarding him for most of the game?


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

split between caldy + lowry


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Terrence Ross. Can he keep it up?


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

We'll find out tonight !! I won't jinx the kid but it should be another good game 
Nice to be excited for a change no??


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

Ross the Boss


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Lost two on the bounce. We didn't stand a chance against OKC but I was disappointed with the SacTown game.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

No surprise that we are in the hunt for Gay. I just wish Bargnani was involved. 



> The Toronto Raptors are amongst the teams interested in trading for Rudy Gay should the Memphis Grizzlies decide to trade him, according to sources.
> 
> The Raptors have had preliminary talks with the Grizzlies.
> 
> ...


ESPN


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Some gossip surrounding Casey and Ed (and probably why Ed is mention in the move for Gay).



> “Ed’s been taking advantage of an opportunity but I met with him (on the off-day Monday) and I challenged him. I didn’t think he brought it against Oklahoma City. I thought he could have brought it more, competed harder, banged harder, got to the boards harder. A lot of things. His screens, taking some of the shots he had,” Casey said.
> 
> Having spent as much time with Davis as he did in the off-season, Casey knows exactly how best to push Davis’ buttons. Earlier this season he issued a similar challenge to Davis and like this time, shared it publicly.
> 
> Davis responded with the kind of basketball Casey knew he was capable of playing.


Toronto Sun


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Well I certainly think that no one brought it against the Kings last Friday night and I was hoping to see a lot more hustle against OKC even if we had little chance because of it. So if this push on Davis will get some better effort and results I'm all for it!!

Good luck tonight team!!!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

I'm trying to imagine Rudy Gay on this roster. His presence would certainly mean less shots for Derozan... which might not be the worst thing in the world. If he does wind up in Toronto, I think Bargs has to be unloaded for a defensive PF to put next to JV.


----------



## scdn (Mar 31, 2011)

I don't like the lack of defensive intensity and lackbuster ball moving reports about as much as we need scoring. Plus, the contract. But hopefully Casey would be able to improve those things.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Really nice win against the Sixers. Amir and Ed out hustled the life out of Hawes and Lavoy, really good stuff. 

DeRozan also played very well. 

And.. And... And... LANDRY MOTHERFUNKING FIELDS with a DOUBLE-DOUBLE... This guy is a machine


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

I really hope that Fields can keep that kind of play up. Did you guys here about the apparent fight after the game because of the Jose/Fields alley-oop last play.

http://www.philly.com/philly/sports/sixers/20130110_Sixers_continue_to_spiral_downward.html



> There was plenty of energy after the game as the teams exchanged heated words in the hallways behind the court as both were going to their locker rooms.
> 
> It all stemmed from a play with 15.6 seconds left and the Raptors with the ball, up 16. It certainly would appear to be a time when Toronto would hold the ball and run out the clock. Instead, guard Jose Calderon threw an alley-oop pass to Landry Fields, who threw down a dunk. Sixers coach Doug Collins stared down at the Raptors' bench, where, when the game ended, coach Dwane Casey waved at Collins. The Sixers coach didn't respond and a couple of minutes later, as the Sixers approached their locker room, words were exchanged.
> 
> In the Raptors' locker room, both Calderon and Casey said they wanted to apologize, saying they didn't know how much time was left. Perhaps the fire that Collins' players showed after the late-game incident will carry over to the next game, which is Saturday at home against Houston. Right now, they need to look anywhere and everywhere for some answer


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

End of 1st and Ed "the beast" Davis with 6 points 5 rebounds!!


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Damn! 10 out of the last 13! Nicely done!


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

RollWithEm said:


> Damn! 10 out of the last 13! Nicely done!


Quincy Acy looked like a pro in those garbage minutes










the LOLcats are a D-League team at best.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Litmus test time. 

Sunday, January 13, 2013 @ 1:00 PM ET - Air Canada Centre, Toronto, we take on the Milwaukee Bucks. This is the test of how far we've come and should show our Playoff credentials one way or another. 

I'll be watching and posting if anybody is around.


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Unfortunately, that time coincides with a pretty important football game that will have my attention. I hope to read your game log to let me know how it went.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Post away PP !! I'll be here. I usually don't post till the game is over so I don't ruin it for you.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I'll be watching in real time, bless Stern for forcing early Sunday games.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We look legit. Great ball movement. 

Jose is leading the heck out of this team. Ed Davis is playing really very well, I prefer him as a starter over Andrea Bargnani and it's not even close. 

I wonder if OKC would give us our pick back for Bargs?


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Calderon, Davis and Johnson already putting the screws to the Bucks!! Doing all those little things to get them off their game. Raps up by 10!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jesus Calderon.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Was that his third or fourth 3-pointer ? Unbelievable fire !! Bucks are deer in the headlights right now. Raps by 18!!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Terrence Ross is not catching a break to start the 2nd.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We needed that bucket by Ed. 

It's crazy how much the momentum disappears when Jose comes out of the game.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Bench has gone completely stagnant under Lowry. So we're back to a real game now after a huge run by the Bucks. Calderon out (resting) for most of second quarter with some leg issue.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Difference between a pass-first and me-first guard at the helm. Lowry tries but it's just not his natural thing.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I would rather Lowry attacked the rim. He shouldn't have to be mimicking Jesus Calderon, he's not that type of player.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I hear y'a. But that type of play was better for the starters. Not so good for leading the bench players.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I agree with that, but when nobody from the bench is hitting a thing, he needs to step up and take control.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Starting to duke it out with them now. At least it feels like we're back in it.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Ed Davis. Getting it done on both ends, I really hope we don't move him.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I think Davis has more than proved his worth and growth this year. 
Full effort on both sides again by our boys! Great game back on.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

John Henson is so long.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Has Dunleavy ever missed a shot? He's seems unconscious every time we play the Bucks.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

****ing abysmal 4th. The bench has been pathetic all game. 

AA. T-Ross. Acy. Lowry. Just garbage.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Tough loss. You guys were really fighting it out until mid way through the 4th. 

Hope this doesn't take any air out of their recent push they've made.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Bench totally let us down when we were more than competitive. Shocking to have so many usual dependables fail at the same time. Acy not withstanding of course.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

I thought Acy was out of control for the most part. He bites on every pump fake, and when he leaves his feet, it takes him 20 seconds to land again.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Nets tonight.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nets are on a win streak. I hope you guys are able to knock them back down to earth.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Lowry needs to kick out of his funk, I have not been impressed lately. 

Without him, this could be tough with an athletic Nets rotation.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Yea, Lowry has been pretty unimpressive considering.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Nobody will ever take Jose out of the starting lineup. CP3 wouldn't even be able to.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Ed Davis playing well, and Raps still have a chance to win. Then this happens

Casey: Ed come here

Davis: Ya coach

Casey: Have a seat

Davis: coach?

Casey: Bargnani going to back soon, and we can't have a real PF making him look bad.

Davis: ......

BC: Ed, keep this up and we will trade you for scrubs.

Bargnani: Thanks Brian.

BC: Don't worry Bargs we won't expect any of that rebounding/Defense from you, just jack up 3's.

Casey: Ya Andrea, don't worry rebounding is over rated. 

Andrea: Ya Ed, It's not called rebound-ball. It's basketball, that's why BC is keeping me forever. Because I make baskets....sometimes.

Davis: Can't wait for my contract to end.....

BC: What was that Ed? Keep playing defense and rebounding and you won't have to wait for your contract to end.

Seriously, whats with Casey's rotation lately?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

Sorry Allrim, Kenneth would've made that funnier.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I totally missed the game :-( But already looking forward to tonight's game!!
^ What's the prognosis on JV and Bargs? Any date set for their return?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

JV is training lightly, likely another week. 

Bargs, no idea and I don't care. 

Lowry lighting it up last night, yet plays 15 minutes. 

Fields looks useful since surgery.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Yeah, I look stupid for the Lowry comment. Didn't realise he left the game because of an injury. Dude is made of glass.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

RollWithEm said:


> Sorry Allrim, Kenneth would've made that funnier.


I tried, but you're right. I don't have the ability of kenneth when it comes to making up conversations.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Oh man, please tell me you guys saw that "non continuation" call against Amir at the end of OT. 
In what world is that not counted as a continuation? I know the refs have a hard (I have been a ref for a while) But that is inexcusable, he was driving got fouled then gathered and put up a shot. 

The league better be reviewing this. Bring in replacement refs for Raptors games, it's getting painful.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

We saw it .... and we cried and cried and cried ... :'-( 
Exciting game though. Can't believe the boys fought back from 20 down ..... and worse had to take some excitement and leadership from Acy of all people !!!!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Exciting game indeed. Lowry was back to being the player we loved from the start of the season.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Big game tonight, hopefully we get back on track. Lowry has to get that starting job back!


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Dreadful !! Absolutely dreadful third quarter!!
This is awful....


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Always in the 3rd.....


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

More Ross less DD


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

How pathetic do we have to be at closing out a game!!
Un-F'-ing believable !! 

Why was Lowry in for almost the entire quarter??.... Ohhh yeah, defense :-( But sometimes your offense is your best defense!!!


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

We will always find a way to lose. What a joke, now we can't run a simple inbound play?


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

OMFG!!! I need a new team to believe in!! This is soooo bad !!! 
I want to cry in embarrassment ...


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I wouldn't want to be in that locker room right now. Unless it was with a foam baseball bat!!


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

I don't know why he put DD in for OT turrible game


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Jose with his 2nd turnover at the end of a game. I am not impressed. 

Lowry was playing kind of ragged, but I did appreciate the stuff he was doing on court as well. Ross with another game that he's lighting it up from behind the arc, I really hope he doesn't fall in love with the 3 ball, he's far too athletic to sit and camp.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Next Up: Sun, Jan 20 vs LA Lakers 

Really excited to be watching this one live. As always, I'll be around posting throughout the game for anybody that wishes to join me


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Oh and unbelievably it's already game 41 of the season, meaning we are half way through. 

I want Jonas back.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Landry Fields is doing exactly what I wanted him to do when we got him. 

DeRozan looks scared of Metta. Ha.

11-2 up, nice start.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

How are the Lakers this bad?


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

We're becoming super reliant on our outside shooting. It makes me nervous.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Big win. I'm impressed, even if the Lakers are awful, they are still littered with talent.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Nice win. As I've said, I think the Raptors can beat any team on a given night if everything clicks for them. Obviously I don't think they'll make the playoffs, but they're a solid team. Not surprised at this win.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Excellent game !!! I was on time delay about 25 mins behind so wasn't posting but I think Casey finally figured it out!! He shoulda just asked me ..(hahahaa) but we always struggle in the third and fourth when Lowry comes in. That's because the team is used to moving when Jose is there cause as a 'pass first' guard he'll find you. As Lowry being the 'me first' guard they just stand around waiting. Trick is ... realize that either or is a starter and the other is a backup and have them play the minutes accordingly. Using them both as starters (with starter minutes) always bogs the team down when transitioning from one tithe other. It's happened the last few games. Not that there's anything wrong with either PG but he should stick with whoever he starts with (like today), let the team adjust and then use the other as you would a backup guard. Not play the backup as a starter and confuse the issue half way through the game and stall the team cause the styles are so different. We do it in hockey with the goalies. Should be the same for our point guards. 

Either way ..... flippin awesome game!!


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Hopefully THIS game will set the bar and be a new standard for us!!


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Great start vs the Heat, can they keep it up? Would be a huge win


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Some great passing!! Lots of assists and easy buckets cause of the extra pass. Johnson with 10 in the first qtr!?!?! Say what !!


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Some great great play from blour boys here!! Total fight to the finish. Notable play from Derozan, Ross, Anderson, Johnson and Davis!!! From the way Miami is guarding all of them the league is starting to notice. Double teams on Caderon in the first half. Did everyone catch that?? I think that along with Sunday's performance and having Kobe guard Caderon is a huge compliment to what he can do.
Only sore spot was how long Casey sat Calderon for in the fourth :-( Then playing Lucas and Lowry ... :-/ Luckily the didn't screw up!!


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Casey better be fired after leaving Alan "I suck and take at least 12 3 pointers a game" Anderson on the floor. WTF. Anger, I have it


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

He fixed that problem 24 minutes for Ed SMH


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

How does Anderson get 36 minutes? He did nothing but chuck 20 points on 7-18 shooting 4-12 from 3 2 assists 1 Rebound and a -11 how did he have the most minutes?


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Yeah .... he was good on defense or a good part of the game ... and then faded after that first three in overtime. 
And yes ... they went to him far too much and it cost us the game. No excuses for that one at all!!


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

DD with a game winner! FINAAAALLLLLY. I saw him as anti-clutch before, hopefully he can keep that up. Great game for DD and Amir


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

What a 4th quarter. And that look on his face after he hit that shot....loved it.

We need this DD every game


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Swag. 

Wait... really? Swag on our team?


----------



## RollWithEm (Jul 16, 2002)

AllRim said:


>


That truly was a big time shot. Biggest of his young career. I'd like to track Derozan's career from here on out, and then look at him before the shot and after the shot.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Stolen picture.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Landry vs Gee is going to be a pure offensive battle, I can't wait.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

And here we go again ... final minutes of the. 4th and Lowry has been in way too long!! Way way too long. Now Casey brings in Calderon with 4 mins left??!!?? 
Just flippin terrible !!!


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

I just knew keeping Lowry in too long was going to cost us!!! Shhhhhhit !!


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

What the **** kind of D was that from Anderson? He was so far away from Irving it was obvious what Uncle Drew was going to do. 

I am not impressed. 

Ross on the other hand, showed great poise.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I'm not even mad at Anderson, when you give up double digit 4th quarter leads you're suppose to lose the game. We got lucky against Orlando and we got our due last night.

btw, call me pessimistic but it looks like my 6 win prediction is correct.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Lowry is a game time decision with a sore back. Not wishing him any injuries ... but I hope he rests it up on the bench tonight.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

Big game for us.


----------



## ozzzymandius (Jun 9, 2003)

Grey's gonna drop a double double on us tonight for sure!! Hahahaaa


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

That was a disgusting no call on DeRozan against the Hawks.


----------



## AllRim (Jun 19, 2012)

Porn Player said:


> That was a disgusting no call on DeRozan against the Hawks.


This is the 4th time this year the Raptors have been hosed by the refs on the last play of the game. We could easily be be 20-26 right now. Which would be good enough for 9th, just a couple games behind Boston.....The NBA really needs to do something about the officiating. :dead:


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

AllRim said:


> This is the 4th time this year the Raptors have been hosed by the refs on the last play of the game. We could easily be be 20-26 right now. Which would be good enough for 9th, just a couple games behind Boston.....The NBA really needs to do something about the officiating. :dead:


Horford seems to be getting plaudits for his 'two' blocks to end the game, it's pissing me off, he didn't even get close to blocking the shot. 

At least Casey through his toys out of the pram, about damn time.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

What were the other three games? Off the top of my head I can name Charlotte?


----------

